# Easy Does It - Inawera Custard



## Chukin'Vape (6/9/18)

In this Episode - Rudi straight up schools the Fruit Junkies (Theo & Deetz) how to use INW Custard...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz (6/9/18)

Any questions @Steyn777 ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (6/9/18)

Dietz said:


> Any questions @Steyn777 ?


Yeah - it kind of feels empty not having @Steyn777 asking a million questions - kinda miss the oke~!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steyn777 (10/9/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Yeah - it kind of feels empty not having @Steyn777 asking a million questions - kinda miss the oke~!


You brought this on yourselves........mwahahahahaha

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (10/9/18)

Steyn777 said:


> You brought this on yourselves........mwahahahahaha



He's alive!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------

